# comeback?



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

should i make a comeback to the forum?

I haven't exactly been active the last few months?

so should i make a comeback to the forum?


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

JMES HOME said:


> should i make a comeback to the forum?
> 
> I haven't exactly been active the last few months?
> 
> so should i make a comeback to the forum?


HELL YES!!

lets BUMP THIS BOARD UP!! WE ALL MISS YOU JMES!!:cheers:


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

well reason why i have been unactive is because i became a MOD on another Orlando board.

We aint active there either which is pretty annoying, ill keep my comeback in mind.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

JMES HOME said:


> well reason why i have been unactive is because i became a MOD on another Orlando board.
> 
> We aint active there either which is pretty annoying, ill keep my comeback in mind.


good to hear!!:cheers:


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

And.. 
*HIS BACK!*

JMEWLS = JMES HOME

I'm a MUCH better poster then before. I'm looking to get this board active.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

well help build this forum up and even get some of the guys you posted with on the board you modded and you may find yourself as a mod of this board.


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

BEEZ said:


> well help build this forum up and even get some of the guys you posted with on the board you modded and you may find yourself as a mod of this board.


Don't worry about that.
I'll make topics and everything to bring production.

I'm planning to make a thread dedicate to gamethreads, which will be good. If thats fine with the rest of the guys, do this on another board also. It was successful, as the season nears closer. I'll get this started.

There's just a limited Magic fan-base when it comes to message boards. I'll do my best. I like the posters here, babir, MickyEyez, jnice ect.

Also, who's GrandKenyon? He is a MOD here, but haven't seen him post a single thing.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Come BAck  ...........plz


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

9diamonds said:


> Come BAck ...........plz


Dont worry, im back.
If anyone else is with me, *LETS GET THIS BOARD ACTIVE!*


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

JMEWLS said:


> Dont worry, im back.
> If anyone else is with me, *LETS GET THIS BOARD ACTIVE!*


I AM WITH YOU!!


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

JMEWLS said:


> Dont worry, im back.
> If anyone else is with me, *LETS GET THIS BOARD ACTIVE!*



Meeeeeeeeeeeee TOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

GO AWAY!  

welcome (back)!


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

JMEWLS is *NOT* JMES HOME...

still nice to have another active poster though. :cheers:


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

MickyEyez said:


> JMEWLS is *NOT* JMES HOME...
> 
> still nice to have another active poster though. :cheers:


Umm, yes he is.:lol:


----------

